# Lets see them 67 GTO colors....



## GeeTeeOoo (Oct 25, 2012)

Lets see if we can get at least one of all the factory colors.....



Starlight Black 
Cameo Ivory 
Montreaux Blue 
Fathom Blue 
Tyrol Blue 
Signet Gold 
Linden Green 
Gulf Turquoise 
Mariner Turquoise 
Plum Mist 
Burgundy 
Silverglaze 
Regimental Red 
Champagne 
Montego Cream


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

My car is (or was) Starlight black, so I'll post a few of my inspiration pics. These pics are helping me get mine looking like they look!


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Good luck getting a Montego Cream. IMO it was the ugliest color of all for '67


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Sandu, tell us what you _really_ think! Funny how Mayfair Maize looks _great _on a '65 (In my opinion) and looks not-so-great as Montego Cream on a '67.... and it's the same color. I always wanted to do a Verdoro Green '65 convertible with a white top and parchment interior.....For all the colors on all the goats, go to The Ultimate GTO Picture Site, and hit "dream car picker" to choose your year, model, and flavor.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

A buddy of mine "back home" has a Mayfair Maize 65, 428, 4 speed. He's had it since college. He spun a bearing in it years ago and it's been sitting in his garage ever since. I keep busting his chops that he needs to get it going....

Bear


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Hard to beat black, IMO. Just screams muscle and "I'ma badass", lol.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Starlight Black...


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Here's mine in Silverglaze... I need to take more pics in a better setting.

but, for now...

Chuck


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Ok.....that makes 2 Starlight Black cars....How about a '67 that's painted '68 Flambeau Burgundy?


----------



## GeeTeeOoo (Oct 25, 2012)

Ok ill brb.... gotta go wipe off the drool 
Keep them coming were still a few colors short.......


----------



## GeeTeeOoo (Oct 25, 2012)

Eric Animal said:


> Starlight Black...


Interesting dash pad you have there is that molded in gauges ?
Can you supply an in car pic of the dash pad ?


----------



## Gator67 (Jun 17, 2009)

Here's one in Linden Green


----------



## skurfan (Sep 19, 2012)

I have the cameo ivory. Just got it a couple weeks ago. Trying to clean it up as best I can but lots of surface rust and blemishes. Still turns heads though and gets lots of "offers". Any ideas for resurrecting tired worn out paint?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Skurfan, nice survivor! Hardly ever see original paint cars these days. I would keep it clean, and waxed, and use an auto detail spray to clean it when too dirty to dust off. Mostly, I'd use a duster (California Duster) and keep it stored inside. I think at this stage a lot of washing is liable to speed up the aging process. If really dirty, yes, of course wash it. Just not all the time, and never use an automatic car wash. Wax will keep the surface rust from getting oxygen, which it needs to grow. Eventually, the car will probably need to repainted, buy you may be able to stave it off for another 40 years!! Luckily, Cameo Ivory is one of the most durable colors out there, and holds up very well. The light colored metallics do the worst over time, I've found.


----------



## skurfan (Sep 19, 2012)

How about those clay bars? Any value in those? Just for info purposes took it to the local restore superstar and got a 10k estimate so will live withe best of what I have for now. The ivory is growing on me though. The rest of mine are red.


----------



## RA6T7GTO (Jul 2, 2011)

here is a pic of my gulf turquoise 67


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

skurfan said:


> How about those clay bars? Any value in those? Just for info purposes took it to the local restore superstar and got a 10k estimate so will live withe best of what I have for now. The ivory is growing on me though. The rest of mine are red.


Clay bar works GREAT! Just remember that the bar and the spray on detailing solution is a cleaner only. You still have to apply wax to protect the paint when you're done.

I'd like to see another picture without the blur or whatever that is...


----------



## skurfan (Sep 19, 2012)

I will get more pics up soon. Right now the car is up in the air. It sat for several years and the gas in the tank is sludge and I am changing the gas tank and blowing out the lines. Should have done this from the get go. Transmission filter keeps clogging too so have to address that also.


----------



## 67 GTO (Nov 26, 2011)

skurfan i got the cameo ivory on my 67 as well and it grows more and more on you everytime you take it out! at first when i got my car i didnt like ivory and was looking forward to changing the color and everyone was like thats not a true muscle car color. But now i take it out and as the compliments roll in it grows more on me.


----------



## OldToys (Oct 30, 2011)

It wasn't that hard to find a montego cream. 
Not the color I set out to buy, but after having it for a year I'm not sure If I would trade for any color. The light color really shows off the lines.
This is a HDR photo


----------



## skurfan (Sep 19, 2012)

67, I agree with you. The cameo ivory is growing on me. Even in original condition and most of the chrome off it turns heads and gets offers. Right now it's up in the air getting a new gas tank and cleaning out gas lines.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

My original Goat was Mariner Turquoise. Current one is Regimental Red. If it wasn't so expensive, I'd go with a Mariner Turquoise paint job on my current goat.


----------



## bayou4us (Nov 27, 2011)

I would love to see a good daytime pic of your 67. It looks dam at night in the pic.!!


----------



## OldToys (Oct 30, 2011)

bayou4us said:


> I would love to see a good daytime pic of your 67. It looks dam at night in the pic.!!


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

ok heres a one off special paint order, matador red, the only one ever ordered from the factory in 67, it wasnt an option then as it was not a official pontiac colour till 69, so obviously pretty rare, i wanted tyrol blue but after finding this one in matador red it was a no brainer


----------



## OldToys (Oct 30, 2011)

Wow...My new favorite color, looks incredible!


----------



## DSMTiger (Nov 17, 2012)

Here's Marina Turquoise. Oops, sorry, mines a '66.


----------



## OldToys (Oct 30, 2011)

Any other colors?


----------



## Bluesbrother (Oct 4, 2010)

Don't forget the overlooked Plum Mist metallic!! I get heads turning everytime I take it out...


----------



## SCG Pontiac (Feb 23, 2014)

Ok here is 6 of them in my avitar including Montego Cream, not that bad really. I took this picture at our shop from a 80 foot snorkle lift. Taken from about 60 feet up just thought it would make a cool shot.


----------



## SCG Pontiac (Feb 23, 2014)

Skurfan nice GTO congrats on picking up an original. Cameo Ivory is one of my favorites. On your question about clay bars, you need to be very careful how you use them on your original paint. You have single stage paint from the factory meaning no clearcoat. We have Digital surface reflectivity imagers in our R&D lab at work and have extensivly tested clay bars from every seller out there including our own. The good news is clay bars work when it comes to removing contaminates from your paint. The bad news is they are WAY over used by nearly 100 percent of the enthusiastsw on their cars. They are a little expensive so people tend to keep them far too long. after a couple of uses they become 1000 grit abrasive on your paint. If you drop one on the ground throw it away don't let it touch your car. 
Professionals that use clay bars on dark cars already know that they will be using a buffer with Micro-polish to flatten the fine scatches from the clay. Much harder to see the damage on a light colored car. When you get it polished the very best thing you can do for the paint is apply a quality wax. Not the $5.00 kind that looks like a bargain get some good wax and follow up with a good detail spray you should never turn a water hose loose on your car you will never get it dry in all of the hidden spots, thats why they sell so many patch panels today. Enjoy your new ride.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

RA6T7GTO said:


> here is a pic of my gulf turquoise 67


How'd you wind up with Gulf Turquoise in Long Island? We got a brand new '67 GTO from Allen Pontiac in Belleville, NJ. Silver glaze with a black vinyl top. Only other colors we ever saw at the time were red, dark blue, and black. BTW my '67 coupe which came out of Brown Russell in Amarillo, TX is Gulf Turquoise.


----------



## jsgoatman (Mar 5, 2013)

Mine was originally Signet Gold, but is now what I call "arrest me" red!! I love it!! I used a clay bar on mine last fall and followed it up with a few coats of good wax. In my HUMBLE opinion (lol) it looks great!!!


----------



## HD-67-GTO (May 13, 2014)

*67 in Montreaux Blue*


----------



## mbspeed (Sep 25, 2012)

Tyrol Blue 67atriot:


----------



## baba67 (Nov 26, 2015)

*Another Black 67*

Someone once asked me, "when will you stop with everything Black?"
My reply was, "as soon as they come out with something darker"


----------

